# Cheesecloth to hold livers



## LoraincountyFisher (Jul 6, 2013)

A friend recommended I use cheesecloth and make a sack like holder for chicken liver when catfishing. It seems like a great idea. My question Is would using them have an ill effect on the fish? I'm strictly catch and release and don't want to harm or possibly kill them because I want to keep my liver on a hook longer.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Personally I'd use spawn sack material or small mesh onion/fruit bags. Can understand your concern though. Guess you should monitor the rod closer so they don't eat and swallow the bait too deeply.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> Personally I'd use spawn sack material or small mesh onion/fruit bags. Can understand your concern though. Guess you should monitor the rod closer so they don't eat and swallow the bait too deeply.


Plus one on the spawn sack material. it works great.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

You might consider trying a product called magic thread. I think Cabelas may carry it, perhaps others do as well. I've used it in the past when fish for Stripers off the beaches in NJ with clam bellies. They have a somewhat similar consistency to the liver and the magic thread has a little elasticity which prevents it slicing through the friable tissue/bait as thread might. 

I have also found that placing the livers in an airtight container with kosher salt for a day or two also help to toughen them up and makes them less prone to fallen right off the hook.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

heidlers said:


> You might consider trying a product called magic thread. I think Cabelas may carry it, perhaps others do as well. I've used it in the past when fish for Stripers off the beaches in NJ with clam bellies. They have a somewhat similar consistency to the liver and the magic thread has a little elasticity which prevents it slicing through the friable tissue/bait as thread might.
> 
> I have also found that placing the livers in an airtight container with kosher salt for a day or two also help to toughen them up and makes them less prone to fallen right off the hook.


and for those prone to calling it out...I am aware of the spelling errors...I am multitasking through conference calls and legal review while I type.


----------



## LoraincountyFisher (Jul 6, 2013)

My main concern is one eating the cloth and not being able to pass it

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

they past the artificial (plastic) baits we serve them routinely. Being on the surgical device side for business with some GI background, I would say you'll be just fine unless you are serving dinner with an incredible mass of foreign material. A 3x3 should be fine. The more inert the material the better. When you start talking about more synthetic (polypropylene) materials the more concern there should be. Those can become lodged/embedded and lead to blockages, fibrotic ingrowth and/or infection. Very similar to what you might read/hear with hernia or transvaginal mesh. The polypropylene is the same material used commercially for fishing line. The human body can have a negative response to this foreign material being implanted. Seems safe to hold same argument for fishes.


----------



## rickpep1954 (Feb 15, 2012)

Don't feel badly about spelling errors You are doing better with spelling while multitasking than some of these guys do when they are concentrating on what they are posting


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Spawn sacks tied shut with some line have worked best with me. I've fished them in the river in high flow water and they are about theonly thing that will stay on the hook. I've also got them back about 2/4 from the fish still attached to the hook.


----------

